# How much do you pay for s/n?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

How much do you pay for spaying? for neutering? Tell us if you take your ferals/strays to a s/n clinic, special progran or your vet and where are the services performed..also do they keep the cat overnight or so after surgery or is given to you for recovery? 
If your vet, do you know if she has worked with feral cats?
This will give us an idea as to how it is done accross country and if we can get a better deal maybe in your hometown or if you know of any.
If you know of links, please post.

I live in Fairbury, Nebraska, U.S.A. 
Must make appt. with my vet
Cat goes in late in day before surgery; after srgry they'll keep it 24 hs, then 'send it home'.
Costs $40 for neutering._Don't know abt spaying, nor about kittens.
Don't know either if they have done ferals ever..


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I've only taken in one stray to be fixed since I live in the city and don't see many cats outside around here. 

I live in Chicago and our local shelter the Anti-Cruelty Society does spaying/neutering for cats for $10.00 and $25.00 for dogs.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

We have a feral program that pays for the spay/neuter & vaccines. A bunch pf clinics sign up, and the caregiver gets to take the cats in to the vet anytime during normal business hours.

I take mine in when they open up(8am) and they are ready to be picked up at around 3-4pm. The vets also feed them while they are there too  

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have contacted Catnip here in North Carolina last year in September. It took more than half a year for our name to come up on the list. There was also a mistake made at some point and our name was dropped. With a few interventions from me and the persons that stopped by to adopt kittens (no surprize hehe) they called back and we are going this Sunday the 3d time in a row. That means they have had 3 sessions in the past 4 months or so and they re-signed us up each time - that is so important to me!
They only have slots for 5 cats per person. 
They have explained to me that only this way they can cover more areas and alter kitties coming from all over.
I am assuming however that they are trying to make up some of the expenses. The program is free but they explained that it costs them $20 per cat. I have seen people that donated only $20 when they actually brought 5 cats. We donated 80 each time. I know it is difficult for both the organization and the caretakers. 
I will continue to donate even after we finish altering all of our kitties - programs like this need all the support in order to carry on.
I hope everything will turn out well this time around. I will stop feeding the kitties Friday afternoon - as hard as it will be from me. I didn't do it the previous 2 times and we had a very difficult time trapping, staying up late + the kitties are not supposed to eat after midnight. We had to release quiete a few because some were kittens and I recognized a few females that were nursing.
If any of the females we bring in are pregnant they will abort the kittens. They also spay the nursing females on the side so they can continue nursing.
They also alter kittens as young as three months old. I refused to take any of them in however, I am afraid of long term consequences. Their bodies have to put up with a lot. 
I know that some caretakers couldn't help it
This is all the information I can think of to share for now


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

That's greeeat!  Next Mo Paula is going for surgery/tests/vaccinations..she's the formerly thought of as underweight kitty, actually weighs 6 pounds_finally got to pick her up and weigh ourselves with her_and yep, she weighs 6 pounds..maybe she's expecting again, don't know but it's probable..oh-well, we'll see what the doctor finds out, she might have to be aborted, hope it is something her system can put up with..I made her appt and didn't ask how much for spaying.. anyways I'm explainig this vet everything I want b/c they have never done ferals..they didn't know about ear tipping/notching 8O 
But hey what would the kitties and us do without vets :wink:
And apologies I got a bit far from our topic


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

The vet bill for a male; neuter, shots & tests turned out to be $101.44
Don't know the female but it should be over that sum_spay alone is $80.00 and she's having tests and shoots too. Plus they'll have boosters shots every 3 months..ouch  And of course they should have rabies shots every yr. b/c it's common here.
Still I've 8 cats only (I hope) to go..what makes me angry is that not many pet cats are altered & vaccinated in the neighborhood :evil: I don't think I can go house by house telling people that my ferals are taken care of, some know and think we're crazy to go to that expense..oh-well
I think I'll write to the paper, maybe word will go out without an instant reply.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

You know, our vet told us that they really don't need boosters on FVRCP and Rabies. She said one FVRCP vaccine are going to protect just as long with or without a booster. Rabies is good for over 3 years as well. Just because it is the law here to vaccine cats every 3 years for Rabies, we don't do our ferals that often. We had a person get bit by a feral and her whole hand swelled up and she had to go to the ER. The county Animal Control just said watch the cat for 10 days and left.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Special price*

I get a special price from my vet because of the rescues I bring in. I pay $35 for spay and $25 for neuter and $15 for FVRCP and rabies. I live in New Orelans, LA. We have a couple of excellent low cost and one free spay/neuter program in the area. Of course we could use a lot more for the numbers of ferals we have in the area. Being warm year round and an endless supply of food for strays, we have a terrrible animal overpopulation problem. Our socio economic make-up also contributes to the abused/desserted animals in our city.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Just about 3 months ago i paid $157 for a neuter/visit + all medication at a local cat-only vet for Marsh. This was actually relatively cheap, because another 'fancy' local vet hospital wanted $260 plus a mandatory $85 cat visit for a whopping total of $345! :twisted:


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

I've had some of my strays spayed/neutered at the low cost clinics for $40. The little feral that I recently got will be neutered by my vet but will only cost $25 plus the anethstetics ect. which also seem to be discounted in price.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Neuters take 5 minutes*

I believe the biggest profit maker a vet has is a male cat neuter. My vet says it takes exactly 5 minutes to neuter a male cat. When I hear that people pay upwards of $100 for this service, I cringe. Vets could do it for $10 and still make money!! HA!


----------

